# Shimano Saint M800 Sgs Rear Derailleur



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been out of mt biking untill recently and I just bought my first DJ bike and the stock shimano stuff it came stock with (acera groupo) is pretty crappy in my opinion and I was gonna upgrade some stuff.

So I wanted to know if you kind folks could give me some 411 on the shimano saint stuff. I just found a saint derailleur real cheap new, are they any good?

I and what about the rest of the group, is it any good, I know the cranks are, and friend has a set, but I'm not famillar with the rest of the group.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, I also forgot to mention, the derailleur I'm looking at buying says "HORIZONTAL DROPOUT" bmx style. I have normal or traditional drop-outs on my frame, will this peticular derailleur not work for me?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

If you want the derailler then you have to buy the hubs, if you buy the hubs you have to buy the brakes, or at least the rotors, if you want one part you pretty much need the whole kit. The only saint parts i like are the cranks and the brakes witch you can get standard 6 bolt rotors for so you dont have to get new hubs. If you need a new drivetrain just get sram, it is better in every way.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

That "horizontal dropout" Saint derailleur won't work on vertical drops. The Saint rear derailleur also requires a saint hub, or at least a saint compatible thru-axle. As for the previous poster's asertion that SRAM is "better in every way": He is incorrect. In fact such sweeping generalizations without ANYTHING to back them up, should be totally ignored.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok what about the Shimano XT stuff, am I gonna need any special hubs or anything to run it, should I get long cage, short cage, what shifters are compatable, will I need to replace my cassett? 

Sorry bout so many questions, but I been out of the loop a very long time, the last time I owned any high end components I had the first generation XTR group, and I bought that group when it was less then a year old...so yeah, it was quite a while ago.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Were did you see the horizontl dropout Saint der for sale ???
I have only seen the vertical dropout version ... please help a brother out with a link to the place that hs the harizontal dropout Saint's 

thanks


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

As long as you get the right axle diameter, you can run just about any thru-axle hub with the Saint derailleur and axle (and thus not be locked into saint brakes/rotors). I have the Saint derailleur with a Hadley rear hub. The vertical dropout version is on sale at jenson for $29.

If you expect to be bashing the derailleur occasionally, then the Saint system is the only way to go. Otherwise, it's just not worth the hassle and weight penalty.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Were did you see the horizontl dropout Saint der for sale ???
> I have only seen the vertical dropout version ... please help a brother out with a link to the place that hs the harizontal dropout Saint's
> 
> thanks


I saw it on ebay...I deleted it from my watch list already and now its not listing it or I cant find it, I did find another one on the bay though.

SHIMANO SAINT RD-M800 GS REAR DERAILLEUR NEW MID CAGE

Up for auction is a new Shimano Saint RD-M800 GS MID cage rear derailluer. Derailleur is designed to work with Saint 10mm alxe and HORIZONTAL dropouts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-SAINT-R...-MID-CAGE_W0QQitemZ160078853811QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ltsltr (Jan 20, 2006)

I run a Hadley 12x150mm rear hub with a saint short cage and a problem solver axle from jensen. (the axle actually tapers down from 12mm to a 10mm thread for the m800 derailleur) DON'T buy the 12mm version saint (m805) it won't work, I made that mistake. You can buy vertical or horizontal for the derailer you just have to look but they're out there.

Set up is the best Dh setup I've ever run...I've already bought a couple axles and and plan to get a few more derailleurs to run them on my next bikes.


----------

